# Utah Classical Violinist looking for a Classical Pianist



## catherinethegreat21

Hi!
I'm a Classical Violinist looking for a Classical Pianist to help with my portfolio project: The Audition(for Violin & Piano). it will end up a CD/digital distribution with over 2 hours of classical music.

my info/equipment:
instrument(s): two 3/4 left handed violins(2010 Helmke Viotti, the "Stalwart" & 2012 Vasile Gliga Strad copy, the "Starbright")

bows:
Baroque violin bow
transitional viola bow
carbon fiber fiddle bow
modern violin bow

my home studio for when I just want to experiment with various musical ideas/record.






level of commitment: very committed(this project's just been in waiting for a pianist for 3-4 years)
your payment: you can put this on your resume. Monetarily I have nothing to offer

Contact me here for more info: [email protected]

Please let me know if this is the wrong place for this.


----------



## Krummhorn

An excellent resource to check would be your local universities or colleges with a music program. Many times young aspiring piano students are looking for gigs like these, a great opportunity to add additional lines to their own musical vitae. 

It's a great experience to accompany an instrumentalist, vocalist or choir. 

Another possibility is asking a local church organist if they would like to assist in your endeavour.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Check out my profile on tinder.


----------

